# Gesshin 4000 Stone Sale



## JBroida (Jul 17, 2017)

The #Gesshin 4000 grit stone has always been one of my favorites... crazy fast cutting, works well on even super hard steels, amazing tactile feedback, and slow dishing. I thought it would be cool to help introduce more of you guys to one of my favorite stones, so I'm putting up a discount code for 25% off in the hope that more of you guys will see why I love this stone so much. The code is "GESSHIN4K" and here's a link to the stone on our site: https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-4000-grit-stone

Click this link to see a video of the stone and a 66hrc knife 
[video]https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports/videos/10155076989938860/[/video]


----------



## Ruso (Jul 17, 2017)

What place this stone takes in your (Gesshin) lineup? Is it more of a finisher or more toward mid grit/bridging to the finisher.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2017)

Ruso said:


> What place this stone takes in your (Gesshin) lineup? Is it more of a finisher or more toward mid grit/bridging to the finisher.



I use it as a finisher, but it also fits before naturals sometimes


----------



## 42537703 (Jul 18, 2017)

Is this stone good or kasumi finish?


----------



## GeneH (Jul 18, 2017)

I like the sound of that stone in the video - I get the impression blades don't stick to it, just glide across with a nice consistent feel. That's a good discount, Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 18, 2017)

42537703 said:


> Is this stone good or kasumi finish?



Not really... sorry


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 28, 2017)

Having a computer down at work is a bad thing. I finally had time to get this ordered. :biggrin:

Thanks Jon for a really nice discount!

So now I have the Gesshin 320 and this bad boy. What else should I get to round out a line up?


----------



## foody518 (Jul 28, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Having a computer down at work is a bad thing. I finally had time to get this ordered. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Jon for a really nice discount!
> 
> So now I have the Gesshin 320 and this bad boy. What else should I get to round out a line up?



What are your other stones?


----------



## labor of love (Jul 28, 2017)

Gesshin 1200 and 2k are both really nice. Depends what you're looking for though. I'm assuming you're looking for a mid grit captain?


----------



## Matus (Jul 28, 2017)

What labor said - I have not used the 1200, but the 2K is an awesome stone and if I have no problem to use it after the 400, than I would guess it should also work after the 320. If I recall correctly the 320 is S&G and leaves a rather fine scratch pattern.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah... there's also a 1500 grit splash and go similar to the 320 splash and go... really though, any medium grit stone (800-2000 grit) will be fine.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 28, 2017)

Foody - I'm just focused on Gesshin stones here. I have a lot of jnats and the JNS medium set. Got the Gesshin 320 to do quick work on friends stainless knives and was so impressed with the overall performance I figured I'd give a full progression a try. These will be mostly for unknown stainless. I know 4000 grit is too high but at this price I couldn't say no.


----------



## Matus (Jul 28, 2017)

In that case it may make sense to get the 1500 - on basic stainless stones you do not need to go past 1500 anyhow + these are 'true' S&G stones, they absorb basically no water at all and thus also dry super fast after the use.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 4, 2017)

Used 4000 yesterday that I got from Jon a week or so ago. I have to say, it is a great stone, cuts fast and the feedback is amazing. Now, Jon needs to put 2000 on sale :doublethumbsup: and I'll be set.


----------

